

Developers Copyright  - mrfish

Ok I know about the GPL and open source.  But I want to write a copyright to give a client that says I have rights to use the framework for other clients.  Essentially giving me the right to reuse code.  Anybody have something like this?<p>P
======
bdfh42
Just assert your copyright in the program code (if supplied) in the executable
and in any documentation - assuming that you have not relinquished the
copyright in the contract you have with your customer.

You do not need an special clauses - just a standard copyright notice.

If your customer wants a written license - then you might ensure that this
includes the words "non exclusive".

------
mrfish
So do you think something like this is appropriate;

"My Company grants the right to reuse the CSS styles, JavaScript, PHP scripts,
XHTML markup techniques, Database design and other bits of “source code” for
the non exclusive use of the Client. The Client may freely copy, paste, and
modify any of this code for use in other web projects large or small,
commercial or non-commercial. The client need not ask permission to do so. The
client need not credit My Company or its employees."

~~~
bdfh42
If you are talking about the license I suppose your draft might well cover the
ground. Is this a circumstance where a license is necessary - perhaps the
customer is asking for one as otherwise they would not be able to re-use you
copyrighted code without permission? Still it is important to assert and then
retain the copyright if you want to use the code elsewhere - and fortunately
that is so very simple to do.

